# how to tell if wicker basket is treated



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 8, 2016)

I have this wicker basket, Andy trys to chew it all the time! i'm not sure if it's treated with anything, it doesn't have a tag to say anything, and i don't think it's shiny from some chemicals, is they're a way to tell if its treated?


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 8, 2016)

Smell it! If it smells like any type of alcohol or anything like that, it's treated. It usually smells pretty strongly if it is. If it doesn't smell like much or smells sort of woody, it's untreated.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 22, 2020)

I need to get some baskets for Theo, but all of them online are so expensive and super tiny. Someone told me to get them at Goodwill and I was wondering if there is some way to know if the baskets have been treated or not. I will clean them out SUPER well before I give them to Theo. If the basket has been treated is there a way to "untreat" it?


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 22, 2020)

Theo said:


> If the basket has been treated is there a way to "untreat" it?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 22, 2020)

So how would be the best way to find out if it is treated or not? Or should I just not get them from Goodwill?


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 23, 2020)

Theo said:


> So how would be the best way to find out if it is treated or not? Or should I just not get them from Goodwill?


I would avoid secondhand stores for chewing items. You never know what it's been through, much less what it's coated in.


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 23, 2020)

It took me some time to find the resources I wanted, but here are the suggestions I have:

A) Find a local hay and fee store. Often times they will carry things that most big box animal stores don't, for much cheaper. 

B) If you live in an area where it's accessible, visit a House Rabbit Society. They're a non-profit bunny rescue group that keeps a store going for bunny safe items. I get all my wicker at the local chapter. (https://rabbit.org/)


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 23, 2020)

Allen Wrider said:


> It took me some time to find the resources I wanted, but here are the suggestions I have:
> 
> A) Find a local hay and fee store. Often times they will carry things that most big box animal stores don't, for much cheaper.
> 
> B) If you live in an area where it's accessible, visit a House Rabbit Society. They're a non-profit bunny rescue group that keeps a store going for bunny safe items. I get all my wicker at the local chapter. (https://rabbit.org/)


I will avoid Goodwill, but the only local stores are Tractor Supply and R&J Feed and they don't carry any wicker baskets. I live hours away from HRS so I don't think that would be an option either. Thanks though!


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 23, 2020)

Theo said:


> I will avoid Goodwill, but the only local stores are Tractor Supply and R&J Feed and they don't carry any wicker baskets. I live hours away from HRS so I don't think that would be an option either. Thanks though!


Darn! I'm really sorry neither of these are viable for you! I hope you are able to find good wicker for your bunny baby.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 24, 2020)

You could try places like Target, Walmart, HomeGoods, and any home store. I would check Walmart first just cause prices are cheaper. Oh! Just remembered about places like Dollar Tree, And Mighty Dollar.


----------



## samoth (Feb 26, 2020)

I actually found a display basket of, like, a dozen large willow balls in an antique shop last summer. They looked just like the ones I buy that cost $4-6 each and get destroyed within a few days. I couldn't tell if these willow balls were treated or not (no smell, not shiny, but a bit of dust on them), but it was a deal at $5 for _all _of them, so I went ahead and bought 'em.

Once I got home, the rabbits absolutely refused to touch them. They wouldn't go near a single one. Ever. No matter where I put them, they _knew_ they were yucky chew toys!

Disppointed with the reception of my second-hand willow ball purchase, I ponied up the cash and bought a bunch of willow balls and baskets from binkybunny a couple weeks later. When I put those out, the rabbits immediately ran up, sniffed, & started nibbling every one I put out. They knew from a foot away these were _expensive_ chew toys worthy of their attention!

So yeah, I don't know about other peoples' rabbits, but my buns seem to know what to eat and what to avoid -- even if I can't tell a difference.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 29, 2020)

samoth said:


> I actually found a display basket of, like, a dozen large willow balls in an antique shop last summer. They looked just like the ones I buy that cost $4-6 each and get destroyed within a few days. I couldn't tell if these willow balls were treated or not (no smell, not shiny, but a bit of dust on them), but it was a deal at $5 for _all _of them, so I went ahead and bought 'em.
> 
> Once I got home, the rabbits absolutely refused to touch them. They wouldn't go near a single one. Ever. No matter where I put them, they _knew_ they were yucky chew toys!
> 
> ...


This is how Theo is with weeds from my yard. He knows if it is poisonous or not and he will only eat it if it is safe.


----------



## Ashvvvv (Feb 14, 2022)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I need to get some baskets for Theo, but all of them online are so expensive and super tiny. Someone told me to get them at Goodwill and I was wondering if there is some way to know if the baskets have been treated or not. I will clean them out SUPER well before I give them to Theo. If the basket has been treated is there a way to "untreat" it?


Get a basket from ROSS! They’re like $4


----------

